# Contador de Objeto (Duda)



## RaulVega90 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey acabo de hacer un circuito para registrar objetos entrantes y salientes por medio de un contador ascendente/descentendente

Tengo una duda, estoy implementando fototransistor para la funcion del detector, quisiera saber si hay manera de que cuando el fototransistor deje de recibir luz de un Low en el emisor o en otras palabras se anule el fototransistor...

Otra duda es: estoy usando un 74ls192 y no se como Preestablecer un valor de inicio en el programa Livewire...

Les dejo el circuito que hice y si tienen mejoras sobre el, porfavor decirlas cuanto antes 

Gracias


----------



## alexus (Mar 30, 2010)

para que los 555?

explica el funcionamiento.

segundo, preestableces los contadores con las entradas L.


----------



## RaulVega90 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cada Vez que se interrumpa el Fototransistor, el 555 mandara un pulso al 74ls92 y contara una unidad y dependiendo de cual fototransistor, ascendera o descendera, pero si tienes otra ida de como hacerlo te deberia la vida!

Sobre las entradas, lo hice pero con el pulso de up y down es como si fuera en vano, enciende en 0 y cambia de una vez a 1 sin mandarlo, quiero que encienda en 9

**** EDITO *****

Logre simplificar el circuito gracias a un usuario que posteo algo parecido a mi problema, pero me surgieron varias incognitas..





1- como Lograr que el Display encienda en 9 (actualmente enciende en 0 y cambia a 1 solo)

2- Como no puedo emular el funcionamiento del transistor en livewire emulaba bajando la barra del fototransistor para emular su funcionamiento y asi diera la impresion de que se cortaba la luz, por eso agregue dos 74ls74 a cada salida pq el circuito solo funcionaba si uno de los dos estaba abajo, asi funciona con los dos arriba, quisiera saber si lo que hice es correcto


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

El LiveWire no tiene la característica de interrumpir el rayo de luz entre emisor al receptor. Lo que se puede hacer, en la simulación, es conectar un interruptor al receptor para hacer 0 Lógico y así simular que se interrumpe el rayo de luz.

Para que el contador inicie en 9 debes programar un 9 en las L’s (L1, L8 al Vcc.. L2, L4 a Gnd.) además una resistencia 1K de LD a Vcc y un capacitor 10uF de LD a Gnd. otra vez, el liveWire no reconoce esto (La R y La C) así que no hace nada. Esto se debe implementar en la realidad o en el mejor simulador del mundo, el PROTOBOARD No virtual.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## RaulVega90 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gracias Mrcarlos, hice lo que me dijiste sobre el interruptor y funciona perfecto como quiero, sobre lo que inicie en 9 no lo he podido probar ya que es primera vez que trabajo con contadores, fototransistores y leds infrarrojos, la tienda de electronica me queda un poco incomodo y por eso lo pruebo virtual para solo ir una vez, aparte es un proyecto que debe ser entregado en PCB Impreso no puedo darme el lujo de hacer errores.

Una pregunta tu que tienes mas conocimiento que yo, el fototransistor que caracteristicas debe tener para que funcione  con infrarrojo y no con luz del ambiente.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

Puede ser un fototransistor sensible a la luz infrarroja y el emisor, un diodo emisor de luz infrarroja.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RaulVega90 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey MrCarlos, si no es molestia te quiero mostrar mi circuito en livewire a ver si su funcionamiento es correcto y que opinas sobre el, te detallare todas las informaciones de como es


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

No me molesta que me muestres tu circuito para analizarlo y darte mi opinión. Sin embargo puedes, como dicen, publicarlo aquí y, probablemente, tendrás más opiniones de el como mejorarlo.
De cualquier manera déjame verlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 1, 2010)

Aqui les dejo el circuito,quisiera saber como las resistencia que debo usar y todas esas clases de cosas...

Al abrir el Archivo en Livewire no le aparecera porque yo lo puse arriba a la izquierda!! para que no se me pierda 

RECUERDEN: ARRIBAA y a la IZQUIERDA


----------



## alexus (Abr 1, 2010)

podes adjuntar el archivo en formato imagen? o pedf?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

Estuve analizando tu circuito, lo reacomodé para poder leerlo más fácil. 

Veo que quieres que inicie, al encenderlo, en 9.
Al menos en el LiveWire que tengo NO funciona bien el 74LS192, las entradas de programación L4 y L8 no sirven.
Verifica que en tu LiveWire SI funcionen.
Cuando recién lo enciendo(Virtual) inicia en 1 pero están programadas L1 y L8 con lo que debería iniciar en 9.

Probablemente el arreglo que tienes conectando 2 salidas entre si no funcione en la realidad, en la simulación si funciona. Prueba si funciona ese arreglo.
Me refiero las compuertas AND conectadas a las salidas de los segundos inversores Schmitt que van hacia las entradas de control UP DN del contador 74LS192.

Para qué son los LED’s D1, D2 los cuales están situados en la parte baja derecha del circuito ?.

Los componentes conectados a la entrada de control LD del 74LS192 Funcionan bien. Ya que si programo otro número por medio de las entradas L’s si inicia bien pero no en un número donde tenga que ver L8 y L4 las cuales, como ya dije, no funcionan en mi LiveWire.

saludos
a sus ordenes



alexus dijo:


> podes adjuntar el archivo en formato imagen? o pedf?


 
en el mensaje #3 de este tema esta el circuito en el formato que lo deseas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 2, 2010)

Muchas Gracias MrCarlos es que este circuito lo usare para un parqueadero.

Te explico, yo deseo que cuando el contador llegue a 0 no pueda descender mas (O sea volver a 9) y por eso las dos Nor en (0,0,0,0) producen dos 1 a la salida y lo envie a una AND para enviarlo un 1  a la conexion de la Schmitt y la patita Down, y los Leds D1 y D2 sirve para que del 1 al 9 encienda verde (D1) indicando que haya parqueos disponibles y encianda rojo en 0 (D2) cuando no haya ningun parqueo.

La otra AND es para el caso contrario no quiero que el contador ascendete al llegar al 9 no regrese al 0 de manrea ascendete y por eso conecte la and en Q1 y Q8, mandando un 1  a la conexion de la Schmitt y la patita Up.



> Los componentes conectados a la entrada de control LD del 74LS192 Funcionan bien. Ya que si programo otro número por medio de las entradas L’s si inicia bien pero no en un número donde tenga que ver L8 y L4 las cuales, como ya dije, no funcionan en mi LiveWire.



Si no es mucha molestia, cual numero pudiste programar que no use L1 y L8 he tratado poner codigos bcd y no entra ninguno siempre inicia en 1.

talvez inicie el contador en 5 ya que pretendo hacer 5 parqueos que cuando haya un auto en esa plaza prenda un led rojo y cuando este libre prenda rojo para ahorrarme algunos fototransistores y diodos.

este ultimo circuito es simple pero lo posteare desde que lo haga por si a alguno le interesa para su proyecto y es un circuito aparte de este

De nuevo, Muchas Gracias MrCarlos


----------



## alexus (Abr 2, 2010)

mister carlos, si te basastes en el esquema de raul, no te va a respetar las entradas preseteadas, tenes que darle un uestado logico "0", al pin del 74LS192,denominado como LD, load, en el liveware.


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 2, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> mister carlos, si te basastes en el esquema de raul, no te va a respetar las entradas preseteadas, tenes que darle un uestado logico "0", al pin del 74LS192,denominado como LD, load, en el liveware.



Si yo pongo un 0 logico en la Ld me marca un 3 en el display y el sistema no cuenta... ayuda que la necesito urgente :S


----------



## alexus (Abr 2, 2010)

te pedi que adjuntaras el esquema en "formato accesible"...

busca el datasheet del 192, tanto no me acuerdo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

Como te dije anteriormente, el 74LS192 no funciona bien en LiveWire.

Adjunto Una Imagen Para Alexus

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 5, 2010)

Acabo de ir a la Electronica y no habia muchos de los materiales, traje estos a ver si son los mismo sino estoy Frito!

Compre:

-74HC193
-74LS47
-74HC14
-74HC02
-74HC08

no se mucho sobre Hc o Ls no se la diferencia ni del 193, lo arme en el projectboard y no arranco :S


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

El 74HC193 es un contador Binario y el 74LS192 es por décadas.

Hay algunas diferencias entre los HC y Los LS pero debería funcionar en tu “ProjectBoard” ya que tienes programado que cuente del 0 al 9.

Probablemente algo hay algo que está mal conectado, revisa de nuevo t ve las hojas de datos para ver si corresponden las terminales de los IC’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: ya estás probando el circuito con Opto acoplador ó aún con botones ?.


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 5, 2010)

Asi mismo, es (es mi 4ta Edicion de la noche) me di cuenta que si es del 0 al 9 no tendre problema absoluto siempre y cuando inhibe los contadores como hice con este que al llegar a 9 no cambie a 0 y cuando llegue a 0 no regrese a 9

Talvez tenga algo mal conectado, tendre que revisar.

Si, todavia ando con botones en este caso SPST, todavia no pruebo con los diodos infrarrojos porque el fototransistor que me mostraron no me convence es muy parecido a este:






no se si sea el indicado, me gusta más este:





Parece mejor capturador aunque no se nada sobre Diodos IR y fototransistores


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

Es muy probable que no tengas problemas con el contador. Como ya te dije, lo tienes programado del 0 al 9 por lo tanto debería funcionar igual. Inclusive las terminales corresponden uno con otro, HC con LS.

Una de las imágenes no se ve, solo un cuadrito con una X.

Ya que funcione bien el circuito con los SPST, que dices tener, prueba con los foto sensores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 6, 2010)

Listo, arregle la imagen y muchas gracias Mrcarlos


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 10, 2010)

Ya monte el circuito en protoboard con SPST funciona perfecto.

Mi problema ahora es con el fototransistor y el LED IR 
Tengo este NPN Fototransistor







y estos leds






No he podido lograr que funcionen, ya he intentado las combinaciones

    +       -          -
-Base,colector, emisor
    +       -          +
-Base, Emisor, Colector
     +       +          - 
-Base, Emisor, Colector
      +           -
-Colector, emisor
       -          +
-Emisor, colector


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

La parte cristalina(Curva) de los 2 componentes debe estar frente a frente para que el fototransistor detecte la luz que emite el LED.

La base del fototransistor normalmente no se utiliza.

No conectes ningún componente sin su respectiva resistencia pues se pueden quemar.

Compara tu circuito en el protoboard con la imagen adjunta. Creo que debe funcionar.

saludo
a sus ordenes


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 10, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola RaulVega90
> 
> La parte cristalina(Curva) de los 2 componentes debe estar frente a frente para que el fototransistor detecte la luz que emite el LED.
> 
> ...



Ya lo hice y nada, quedan frente a frente pero no uno encima de otro, parece que la luz ambiente esta afectando el fototransistor.Hablando de no conectes sin su respectiva resistencia  en unas de tantas pruebas y tantas conexiones el fototransistor comenzo a arder cuando lo toque me queme, como se si todavia sirve?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

Para verificar si sirve el fototransistor utiliza un Ohmetro en la función de checar transistores y/o diodos; cuando recibe luz debe indicar baja resistencia de colector a emisor y alta cuando esta sin luz.

Se suponía que el emisor y detector de luz eran para Infrarrojo, ambos, así que no les debe afectar otra luz que no sea Infrarroja.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 10, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola RaulVega90
> 
> Para verificar si sirve el fototransistor utiliza un Ohmetro en la función de checar transistores y/o diodos; cuando recibe luz debe indicar baja resistencia de colector a emisor y alta cuando esta sin luz.
> 
> ...



Yo le pregunte al encargado de la tienda y no me supo contestar... he buscado en internet sobre alguna numeracion de transistores infrarrojos y no encuentro.. estoy parado en esa parte, si alguno de  los de foro sabe algo, por favor responda

*edito*

Le pregunte a un amigo sobre esto y me dijo que si, que es un Fototransistor IR pero que las resistencias que usaba no eran las adecuadas..


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola RaulVega90

Entra al siguiente enlace y busca INFRARED.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
Saldrán muchos sensores de luz infrarroja, pueden ser transistores o diodos, unos u otros te pueden servir.
Debes tener un par, es decir un emisor y un receptor.

En el montón que saldrán escoge uno que consigas en tu localidad.

Las resistencias probablemente no sean las adecuadas, una vez seleccionado el componente (Cuando Los Tengas en Mano) hay que calcular esas resistencias tanto para el emisor como el receptor de luz infrarroja.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 11, 2010)

Ya logre hacer funcionar el Circuito, tendre que hacerle pequeños cambios como una resistencia de Más Ohmios en el Colector para que no cuente tan rapido, al final lo hice funcionar con un control Remoto de Tv se dañaron los LED IR :S y un fototransistor. Solo me resta hacer el circuito para PCB con el Wizard pero me da bastante error siempre termina en un 90% nunca completo, dividi el circuito en dos PCB uno para los sensores y el resto en otro, el de los sensores me da 100% pero el resto me da errores, si alguien sabe que otro programa emplear seria de gran ayuda, Gracias.


Gracias MrCarlos me ayudaste Bastante!!!


----------



## RaulVega90 (Abr 12, 2010)

Miren mi proyecto en Protoboard solo me falta hacer el PCB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuDntKJ0xE0


----------



## solangy (Jun 17, 2010)

MrCarlos
quiero que me ayude en un circuito parecido al anterior tipo parqueadero que sea ascndente y descendent que cuente la entrada y salida de carros (maqueta) pero ahi he visto que funciona con fototrnasistores es decir cuando un fototransistor se interrumpa mandara el pulso lo que pasa es que yo quieor hacer el parqueadero tanto la entrad como la slida por la misma puerta y ahi se complicaria las cosas xq se interrumpiran los dos fototrnasistores entonces no contara nada tienes alguna idea de que hcer ese tipo de circuito?
xq por lo que veo ahi funciona con dos puertas es decir los sensores separados y yo los quieor para una sola pueerta

alguein que repsonda cualquiera xq es urgente


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola solangy

¡Tranquil@, Tranquil@!

Entonces es probable que el circuito que te serviría es el contenido en la imagen adjunta.
Aunque, ten en cuenta, este no es un lugar proveedor de circuitos(diagramas, esquemáticos).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

